# Lemon bars?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I'm looking for a quantity recipe for Lemon bars. I have lots of recipes, but they're all for small pans, 8x8". I need a much larger quantity. I don't want to just double/triple the recipe. 


Also, when do you cut them, hot or cold? If I wait till they're cold, I break the top surface and they look terrible. But you have to let them set a bit, but I don't want to break the surface too much. 

Thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

vloglady,

How many people do you need to serve? Is there a reason you don't want to double/triple a recipe? Even ovens can only handle pans which are so big...

What equipment will you have access to? Do you want to cook them all at once or over a period of time (storing them in between until the event)?


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I'd rather do one /two big pans than a bunch of small ones. The party is for about 50 people.

I made one the other day in a 9x13 pan, came out fine. I'd make them at home and bring them, sprinkle the powdered sugar on top before I pack them up.

Thanks.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Look here for my no-fail bar cookie with variations!

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ght=Lemon+Bars

I'd also take a shaker and do the powdered sugar thing right before you serve - especially if it's a hot, muggy day. Otherwise you'll have powdered sugar syrup on top!!!


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Great suggestions, thanks. Never thought of doing the powdered sugar thing there. It's about a 2 hour drive. They sure will be melted if I do it at home, even in an air conditioned car.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

vloglady,

I'm not sure there are very many recipes out there for your original post. I'd focus on a quality recipe people like and if you need to "double or triple" it, why not?

Here is a very good Recipe Ingredient Conversion Calculator. Of course there will always be ingredients which are exceptions to the rule but it depends on what you're making.

You may also enjoy this article: *The Best Lemon Bars*


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks for the site, Cchiu! Doing recipe math makes me foam at the mouth - hate it!


----------

